

Fuck Dialogue, Build Shit - bdclimber14
http://www.seancoleman.net

======
AdamN
Aren't we done with this kind of language for titles?

~~~
bdclimber14
Did it offend you?

~~~
pan69
No. But I just can't stand juvenile behavior.

------
quanticle
Totally misleading title, given that the author doesn't even discuss dialog,
and the post is about designing clocks (the actual building is done via an
outsourced manufacturer).

~~~
bdclimber14
I discuss a huge variety of things, and certainly wouldn't want to limit blog
entries to the topics of "dialogue" and "building." I think a blog title that
listed all possible topics that may be discussed would be a tad bland. This
entry in particular is about how I _built_ a residual income business.

